# Identifying Algae and how to deal with it



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

Over the holiday, I accidentally left the lights on in my 10 and 20 gallon tanks while I was gone for 5 days. Came home yesterday to new green algae emergences in both tanks. I know not every algae eating creature eats ALL kinds of algae, but I can't figure out from the pics on line WHICH kind of algae this might be (pretty sure I can rule out the string kind  )

Once I do know what KIND it is, how best should I deal with it? Or should I leave it alone? I have 2 mystery snails in each tank, if that matters. I love cory cats, but I'm not sure if my gravel is smooth enough for their whiskers. And anyway I don't know if they would do any good. Is there a pleco that can live OK in a 10 and 20 gallon tank? It just seems like every option of fish will be too big for my tanks. I'm already worried about over populating my tanks, so if the prescription is 6-8 albino cories, that could be a problem. Or could it? I have a rainbow shark (gifted to me), 2 mollies, 4 red eye tetras in the 20 gallon and a combo of zebra danios and neon tetras in the 10 gallon.

I plan to upgrade to a 50+ gallon tank within a year, but that's another story. 

Here are some of the best pics I could get. Hope its enough.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It looks in the pictures, as if it were a normal green alga. This does no harm, creates a little oxygen. It is an indicator of healthy conditions.
If it interferes with the view to the front window, you can wipe something there.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

And it should return to it's former level(it is there in small amounts if you see it or not) after a few days of the tank being on
it's normal level of light(hrs per day hopefully on a timer). Actually surprises me there isn't much more there considering
if you left the light on for 5 days(?) while you were gone.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories are not algae eaters and not many small plecos that eat algae except for bristlenose and wouldn't put one in a 10gal anyway. You might try nerite snails. they are good for some algae cleanup.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It may be that pluck Black Mollys on the green algae, but since they have to be very hungry.


----------



## astroguy2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm updating my tank with a uv sterilizer. I think it will do the task at hand and more:fish9:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

With the deco you can pull them out and scrub them or soak in bleach, then rinse real well and then soak for an hour in overdosed dechlorinator.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, looks just like common algae to me!
So I wouldn't worry to much about it 

Given the size of your tanks, I would suggest Chinese algae eaters.... they are so good for smaller tanks!!! 
Snails will help too... maybe add a few more???

Good luck!


----------



## Chang Cindy (Sep 17, 2013)

fishyjenjen said:


> Hey, looks just like common algae to me!
> So I wouldn't worry to much about it
> 
> Given the size of your tanks, I would suggest Chinese algae eaters.... they are so good for smaller tanks!!!
> ...


Chinese algae eaters? Are you a Chinese ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Oto's would be better for a smaller tank, but not to many aquatic animals will eat that algea.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

astroguy2008 said:


> I'm updating my tank with a uv sterilizer. I think it will do the task at hand and more:fish9:


UVs do nothing for algae unless you have it floating in the water. The algae has to get exposure to the UV light which it can't do if it is attached to something.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Personally, I think it looks good. Gives the tank a very natural look.

have a blessed day


----------



## astroguy2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm add it to my tank they do work


----------



## greenseaships (Nov 2, 2013)

THANKS everyone for your comments! Yes, I'm not too worried. Just trying to keep things ship shape. 

I took the stepped rock in picture #1 out and scrubbed it good. The Vase and gravel I think I'm gonna leave alone. I don't really like the idea of buying fish just for cleaning the tank, but if I can find some, I might reach for some nerite snails since I don't mind having more snails. 

Those Mollies crack me up. What a friendly/curious fish! Whenever I reach into the tank to clean or remove something, they never shy away and I even caught the black one pecking at me once.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

astroguy2008 said:


> I'm add it to my tank they do work


You should read a little more about them. If you have algae on your glass for instance, the UV never touches it and therefore would not affect it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The UV will work on green water,but not on what is in the tank as jrmain said.OP didn't have green water so I don't think UV will solve his algae problem.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Chang Cindy said:


> Chinese algae eaters? Are you a Chinese ?


I mean no offence to anyone; that is the name of the fish in the pet stores! I even have a few! They stay small & work great in small spaces.
What does it matter to you if I am Chinese or not?
And for your information, NO, I am not Chinese.


----------

